# Reparacion de usb quemado (cruzer micro 4gb)



## renzo1589 (Feb 14, 2009)

Tengo una memoria usb sandisk de 4gb y bueno lo conecte a un cargador mp3 ( para ver led que se veía muy bien cuando prendía) y bueno al dia siguiente al conectarlo para bajar información no es reconocido por la pc ademas a la hora de introducirlo el led parpadea y cuando ya esta dentro todo se apaga  por favor quisiera si alguien me podría ayudar no se si se quemo y que podría hacer?


----------



## cevv (Feb 14, 2009)

Te adjunto una guía para recuperar memorias USB Flash.

Léela muy bien, que a lo mejor te sirva, no solo a ti, sino a aquellos que presenten este problema. Suerte!


----------



## renzo1589 (Feb 14, 2009)

bueno mi usb no es reconocido por la pc funcionara el programa aun asi?


----------



## cevv (Feb 14, 2009)

lee lo que esta ahi, y guiate para ver!


----------



## renzo1589 (Feb 14, 2009)

al parecer amigo mi usb no es detectado con windows  y ese  programa funciona con usb que sean reconocidos por windows


----------



## unleased! (Feb 14, 2009)

Y el administrador de discos no lo detecta?

En XP= Panel de control/herramientas administrativas/administracion de equipos/administración de discos


----------



## renzo1589 (Feb 14, 2009)

no lo detecta tampoco no se pero cuando abro el usb  y puenteo algunas resistencias el led se prende  pero el usb tiende a calnetarse un poco


----------



## unleased! (Feb 14, 2009)

Prueba en otro ordenador para asegurarte pero creo que se murio la memoria  si no lo detecta el administrador de discos...  Puede que el cargador estropease la memoria.
si es nuevo llevalo a la tienda donde lo comprastes y diles que no llegó a funcionar para que te dean otro    
saludos!


----------



## renzo1589 (Feb 14, 2009)

bueno gracias  por el dato


----------



## renzo1589 (Feb 14, 2009)

pero nuncahagan eso es una advertencia


----------



## LIAMNEESON (Mar 2, 2009)

Se supone que cuando un dispositivo USB se conecta a la PC negocia la cantidad de corriente que necesita, creo son 100 ó 500 mA, quizá tu cargador siempre entrega 500 mA y la memoria trabaje con 100 mA, no sé suena loco pero puede ser.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 2, 2009)

LIAMNEESON dijo:
			
		

> Se supone que cuando un dispositivo USB se conecta a la PC negocia la cantidad de corriente que necesita, creo son 100 ó 500 mA, quizá tu cargador siempre entrega 500 mA y la memoria trabaje con 100 mA, no sé suena loco pero puede ser.



bueno, es parecido pero no igual, aunque te acercas bastante. Lo de 500mA es lo máximo que puede entregar la fuente pero la corriente la determina la carga. El usb de un PC puede entregar un máximo de 500mA (si es en portatil menos). El cargador si entrega esa corriente pero el problema viene que algunos no están bien estabilizados y en el momento de conectar se crean picos de tensión. Un mp3 o un ratón no le afecta estos picos pero una memoria no está preparada para estos imprevistos porque son dispositivos mas delicados.

saludos!


----------



## 45carl (Oct 27, 2010)

Bueno, descarge el programapero no me lo lee el usb creo q*UE* se quemo mi usb  
deboq comprar otro , ustedes sabran como rescatar los informe de un usb quemado 
si tiener algo comunicarme okis gracias *POR* el dato


----------



## biyik (Nov 29, 2010)

EL programa servira igual para quitar la protección contra escritura???
tengo una memoria que esta protegida contra escritura, ni siquiera puedo formatearla... 
si alguien sabe acerca del tema, por favor ayudenos...gracias¡¡¡


----------

